# thistles new field



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Hello all,

So I have a new field with lots of thistles, never seen so many , want to use it for new hay or beans.

Thought it would best to spray before I tear it up . Good Idea?

Round up or Crossbow ?

I was thinking if I plow it up they are bound to return .

Thanks\
\
Robert


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Robert,
For a correct response we need to know your general location(put it in your profile) and what kind of thistle?

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

It would be best to know your location so as to estimate the growth stage of the thistles. However, the following publication might help you determine the proper treatment:

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ag253


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

have you read the topic in this forum, THISTLES IN THE FIELD WHAT WOULD YOU DO, it's got 15 great opinions


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

robert23239 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So I have a new field with lots of thistles, never seen so many , want to use it for new hay or beans.
> 
> ...


Robert, after thinking about your situation, I would probably use a heavy dose of glyphosate/surfactant and then you could get into your field much quicker as far as planting. I probably would not disturb the field for 5-7 days after spraying to ensure proper intake of the gly to the root system. This would work well for a new hayfield or beans. Good Luck.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Agree with Vol. Further note there is probably seed in the ground from previous yrs so this is not a one and done proposition. Martin


----------



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Hello,

Thanks for the response. I am in North carolina, they look like Canadian and about 20 percent are a few days away from popping open. The grass was way over grown so I mowed in March to get a better picture of what is there. Was some sapplings and thistles.

Thanks


----------

